# MTD Model 660 transmatic



## gsl54 (Apr 29, 2012)

I just started working on lawn tractors as a hobby, since I had to go on dissabilty. I was able to purchase a MTD Model 660 transmatic lawn tractor for 75.00$. The motor runs great and the deck is in good shape. The problem is with the speed control. It will barely move in the low speed rsnges, but seems to run better in the higher ranges. I have adjusted the speed control rod acording to the user manual but it did not seem to help. Is there something I can repair in the transmission? Or will I have to replace the hole unit. any help would be great.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's actual transmission is in the variable speed pulley - the transaxle is simply a single speed forward/neutral/reverse .

Typically most motion issues are caused by worn belts , the brake dragging or the variable speed pulley is sticking/rusted in place.

The pulley assembly is supposed to move forward and back in the chassis, depending on what 'gear' its in, its also supposed to rotate smoothly as well as the center disc being able to move up and down as well as rotating .

Most times this assembly can be freed up to function again- if thats the issue.


----------

